# Backing up Kitchen drain



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

My friends grandparents are selling there home, on the left exterior wall is 2 kitchens, one on top of the other, which are wet vented. All the other plumbing is in the right side of the house. I have now snaked the drain out twice( in the basement) and its backed up for the third time now. Since the house is vacant no one is using anything. It's abs, house is 30 years old. Only thing the sink is being used for is rinsing out cleaning supplies before the house is sold. 

My guess is that the drain is back grading in the ground. Looking for some input on what you guys might think it is.


thx


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you using to clear the line?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking it might be jetter-time.








Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there a history of this drain backing up? Is the drain backing up under ground? What are you using, how far are you running it? What has been pulled out before, do you know what is material is causing a back up?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.liquidplumr.com/faq.php?gclid=CNqIrNX4hagCFQjs7QodDiKyqQ

I haven't ran a machine in years:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.suite101.com/content/clear-clogged-drain-with-tide-detergent-a142438

Or that:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Serious note try a cutter head like this, if it's grease it will take a while but you should be able to clear it. Finish it off with a u cutter to scape the walls. 

Amazon.com: Ridgid/Kollmann 63195 T-6 Grease Cutter Cutter Heads: Home Improvement

If that doesn't work bust out the jackhammer.....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like it might be broke in the ground


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I used a a 3/8 snake both times plus zonk, half the bottle of it the second time. I ran it the whole 30 ft.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*ak*

how far to the other side of house. i'll bet it's more than 30'. i use 5/16" x 50' and that is just barely enough, sometimes. been thinking about some 5/8" cable for my 60. i probably still be thinking when i die. lol. i don't want to poke a dog with a sharp stick but have you tried a water ram? it's worked for me with drum traps a few times. breid................:rockon:


----------

